# Penn international cleaning and rod cleaning



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey hope this is in the right spot if not correct me.

I just bought a penn international 50tw and and wanting to do some basic cleaning to the reel after I pull off the old line and also give the rod a good wash. Just some corrosion on the eyes and the reel is in good shape. 

Any tips would be great, thanks guys


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Take it to Ocean Master and let him handle it all for you. It will be better than new.


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh I will be doing that for sure!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't use WD40 on the guides. It never really gets out of the coating. Get some Corrosion X or Reel X. Are these roller guides?


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Just roller tip, I beach shark fish so I don't like using all rollers.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Ocean MASTER NOW!!!!!


----------

